
In Silicon Valley, the Big Venture Funds Keep Getting Bigger - petethomas
https://www.wsj.com/articles/in-silicon-valley-the-big-venture-funds-keep-getting-bigger-1501002000
======
ajpikul
A) Paywall

B) Pewdiepie

C) That headline makes me think the article was written by a moron.
"Investment funds continue investing, compound interest is a thing, what's a
profit?"

